# 7002 Glass On Skx007?



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

hi all

basically i have a seiko skx007 and a seiko 7002-7001. the skx007 glass is very scratched up where as the 7002 is almost pristine. would i be able to swap them over, ie. are they the same size? any info would be appreciated


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Pretty sure they're the same around 31.5mm or 32mm diameter but will check.

Nar different sizes SKX007 is 31.5mm 7002 is 32mm


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

SKX007 crystal is Seiko code 315P15HN02 whereas 7002-7001 is 320W23HN01 so unfortunately not the same diameter ie 31.5mm vs 32.omm

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Beat you to it Dave only just tho. :lol:


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

oh ok, thanks guys!


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> But you to it Dave only just tho. :lol:


:thumbup:

I'll get you next time Bry.

:cheers:

Cheers

Dave


----------

